# General > Technical Support >  Internet problem

## Dan5670

Hi  I am having problems accessing the internet both on laptop and phone, when I connect to a network it says successfully connected but "local only" and I can not access the internet.  Was working okay and over the last day or so has stopped working, also tried my mi-fi and that was the same.  Any suggestions on how to solve thisThanks

----------


## dx100uk

h
How are you connecting to the Internet
Ethernet cable or wi fi 
and who is your isp?

dx

----------


## Dan5670

I have been trying to connect with EE on mifi and was connecting successfully with by WiFi on hotspot with no problems before

----------

